# List of Important Proof Texts?



## Casey (Feb 2, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone could provide a list of imporant proof texts to be memorized that I could begin memorizing systematically to help me in my oral exams for seminary and my exams for Presbytery. With my recently purchased _Standards of the OPC_ book I've been creating a first-run-through list to begin with . . later I hope to add to the list, of course, but if someone else had a list it could save me some time. Flashcards are my friend so I'm working on keeping a list of the cards I have made.

Thanks !


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 2, 2006)

Romans 3:21ff
Romans 5:12ff
1 Corinthians 15ff

Now, for the good stuff

Ezekiel 38
Revelation 20
Matthew 24


----------

